# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  مشکل در ارسال sms فارسی با AT-Command رد C#‎‎

## mahdi68

سلام
من با قطعه کد زیر میخوام اس ام اس فارسی ارسال کنم ولی تو گوشی حروف به صورت درست نمایش داده نمیشن ! 
میشه راهنماییم کنید که اشکال کارم کجاست ؟
متشکرم
serialPort1.BaseStream.Flush();

                string cb = char.ConvertFromUtf32(26);

                System.Threading.Thread.Sleep(2000);

                this.serialPort1.Write("AT+CMGF=1\r");
                this.serialPort1.Write("AT+CSCA=servicecenter\r\n"  );//Ufone Service Center

                this.serialPort1.Write("AT+CSCS=\"" + "HEX" + "\"\r\n");
                this.serialPort1.Write("AT+CSMP=\"" + 1 + "," + 167 + "," + 0 + "," + 8 + "," + "\"\r\n");
                this.serialPort1.Write("AT+CMGS=\"" + textBox1.Text + "\"\r\n");// message sending
                this.serialPort1.Write(textBox2.Text + cb);//message text
این هم کد PDU متنی هست که میخوام بفرستم تو تکست باکس مینویسم *06450631062D06280627 

*

----------


## chitoz2010

شما براي ارسال pdu بايد از كد زير استفاده كنيد
AT+CMGF=0

----------

